
Ask HN: What is your initial setup for your personal computer? - abahlo
macOS, Linux, Windows - what you like!<p>For me (maxOS): 
1. iCloud Login
2. 1Password Setup
3. Fastmail Login
4. Xcode + Developer Tools
5. Homebrew + Ansible
4. Dotfiles (includes Homebrew cli tools) [1]
5. Apps via AppStore
6. Apps via Homebrew<p>Most important Apps:
- Atom
- Slack
- iTerm2
- Vim
- Xcode<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bahlo&#x2F;dotfiles
======
kiloreux
Linux Ubuntu Emacs with
[https://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html](https://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html)

Ros (Robotics stack)

OpenCV (from source)

Caffe

PointCloud

Google benchmark and Google test

Linux perf tools (I am one crazy measuring geek)

GCC (latest version from source)

LLVM (Same ^^^)

and one that I don't use that much is radare2 since I am reverse engineering
hobbyist.

~~~
gldev
turbo comfy

------
fratlas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11938009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11938009)

